# Tortoise cozy calendar!!!



## biochemnerd808 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have something exciting to share with you. As some of you know, I'm the original inventor and designer of the Tortoise Cozy. I no longer make them, but 1.5 years ago I signed a publishing contract for a 2017 tortoise cozy calendar! 

This bright and cheery calendar will be available in Barnes and Noble, and a few other large stores. It is also available with free shipping from Amazon.







The Amazon link is live now: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1631062247/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, congrats. All your tortoises too?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jul 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> Wow, congrats. All your tortoises too?



The pics are of my tortoises, yes. Though of course as you know, they happily live in the nude in their outdoor enclosure here.


----------



## Rue (Jul 8, 2016)

Very cute! What a nice project! 

I hope you get some royalties!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jul 8, 2016)

Rue said:


> Very cute! What a nice project!
> 
> I hope you get some royalties!



Thank you! The contract is a good one, I got some up front, and then I grt a percentage if the sales.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 8, 2016)

I want one!!!! It's going on my Christmas list. I've always wanted to make a calendar of my tort, but I never put in the effort. Good for you!


----------

